# How good is TB500?



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys, laying in hospital bed still after a motorcycle accident a week ago. I've broken my foot in 4 places that needed metal and wiring. My fibia and also my femur which now has a lovely metal pole up it. Also waiting on an op for a plate for my broken clavicle which is joined by my broken shoulder blade that they'll leave to fix alone. Also managed to chip the other shoulder bone and tear a kidney so it now runs at 50%.

So after all that my dream of competing and doing well in the UK scene seems crushed. At only just 23 and making good improvements to my goal I'm now major depressed hoping there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Then I remembered TB500.. The peptide to help healing. Now the question is, would it help me much? I know I won't be in the gym next month but will it help recovery by helping things heal quicker?

Would love any advice as right now spending all day in a hospital bed lets you get a lot of thinking time, a lot of which can be depressing.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would give it a go after all your ops etc obviously

Atleast 5mg per week I would recommend


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> I would give it a go after all your ops etc obviously
> 
> Atleast 5mg per week I would recommend


Cheers. Yeah I was thinking after I finally leave hospital to maybe try them.

What site is good for tb-500? I used to use src for ghrp/mod-grf but they don't seem to have tb500?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> Cheers. Yeah I was thinking after I finally leave hospital to maybe try them.
> 
> What site is good for tb-500? I used to use src for ghrp/mod-grf but they don't seem to have tb500?


I used src when I used mine, also noticed they don't have any.

DRS are out of stock, im looking at a few other sites but unsure of quality


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't bother, you almost died, from the sound of it you almost did, let recovery take its time, it needs to when it comes to bone strength and full healing, with all due respect only a dickhead would try rush through those injuries, take some time for yourself, your very young and thankfully have your life ahead of u, just chill, the rest will happen when it's supposed to


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Don't bother, you almost died, from the sound of it you almost did, let recovery take its time, it needs to when it comes to bone strength and full healing, with all due respect only a dickhead would try rush through those injuries, take some time for yourself, your very young and thankfully have your life ahead of u, just chill, the rest will happen when it's supposed to


I dont think peptides 'rush' anything.

....or do they?!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

After recent experience with a few pep suppliers, and then re getting Toms peps.

I dont believe there is that they say there is in the UK peptides!

Pure peps ipam was giving me hunger!

If in a bad way like this I'd just go out of your way to get clinical grade peptides to help recovery, whether that is a GHRP/GHRH combo or tb400 both will help


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

kadafee said:


> I dont think peptides 'rush' anything.
> 
> ....or do they?!


IMO peptides haven't been around long enough to support long term health issues, yeah there great for niggling injuries hunger etc, but coming back from something as serious as that, of let it be pure natural for as Mich as I could then maybe use ghrp combo or gh for final stages


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Fair points guys I appreciate the comments.

It just seems like such a long road until recovery that I wanted something that would help. Maybe better to leave it to naturally do its thing.

Cheers guys.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> Fair points guys I appreciate the comments.
> 
> It just seems like such a long road until recovery that I wanted something that would help. Maybe better to leave it to naturally do its thing.
> 
> Cheers guys.


It won't be easy matey, start a recovery log plenty will help and sub in, all the best


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Really feel for you on those injuries m8! Personally I'd take everything I could to recover as quickly as possible. Lots of people looking to TB500 on the board of late, the reports/studies look promising.

I'd def go with a standard pep combo, why wouldnt you want your own GH to help you heal? No argument really!

Best of luck tho m8, if you go peps or similar you should start a thread on your recovery


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Tentking said:


> Really feel for you on those injuries m8! Personally I'd take everything I could to recover as quickly as possible. Lots of people looking to TB500 on the board of late, the reports/studies look promising.
> 
> I'd def go with a standard pep combo, why wouldnt you want your own GH to help you heal? No argument really!
> 
> Best of luck tho m8, if you go peps or similar you should start a thread on your recovery


I already have a load of mod-grf and ghrp-2 at home so could start with that. I thought it made sense having my own gh help heal the bones etc but don't want it to effect anything else however I can't see why they would but I'm no expert.

I was thinking even if it helps 10%. That's still something over a long time.

I will start a thread if it comes to it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm one of the guys that hasn't responded to peps or tb-500, they have done nothing for my injury's, I have been on GH for awhile, then I moved onto mod grf and ipam. I then decided to try tb-500 at 4mg per week for 6 weeks, did zilch.

I have now moved onto a small dose of test e 250mg and deca 300mg and my injury's are feeling miles better.. Somebody on here told me the tb-500 I tried at 4mg per week wasn't enough, so anyway, I have purchased a small fortune of 60mg's worth and at the weekend tried to do a similar protocol as pscarb,I did 6mg fri, 6mg sat and 4mg sun and I still feel exactly the same lol.

Its one of them, it may work for you, it may not, same can be said with steroids and healing or helping injuries.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

SSJay said:


> I'm one of the guys that hasn't responded to peps or tb-500, they have done nothing for my injury's, I have been on GH for awhile, then I moved onto mod grf and ipam. I then decided to try tb-500 at 4mg per week for 6 weeks, did zilch.
> 
> I have now moved onto a small dose of test e 250mg and deca 300mg and my injury's are feeling miles better.. Somebody on here told me the tb-500 I tried at 4mg per week wasn't enough, so anyway, I have purchased a small fortune of 60mg's worth and at the weekend tried to do a similar protocol as pscarb,I did 6mg fri, 6mg sat and 4mg sun and I still feel exactly the same lol.
> 
> Its one of them, it may work for you, it may not, same can be said with steroids and healing or helping injuries.


I have a thread on here on this, if you want to use deca to raise type 3 collagen synthesis then you would want to use HGH too,

As your injecting synthetic test which will be lowering type 1 synthesis and leaving yourself open to tendon injuries.

Tb400/peps work . What Lab did you use? Did you go cheap or get clinical grade peps


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have a thread on here on this, if you want to use deca to raise type 3 collagen synthesis then you would want to use HGH too,
> 
> As your injecting synthetic test which will be lowering type 1 synthesis and leaving yourself open to tendon injuries.
> 
> Tb400/peps work . What Lab did you use? Did you go cheap or get clinical grade peps


I'm still using peps aswell mate, 4 x mod grf and ipam daily, sometimes ghrp 2, I used peptidesuk for my last lot of tb-500 and peps. Then I moved onto maximpep for some peps, now I have bought aload of peps off purchasepeptides and 60mg of tb-500 from maximpep.

Is it the steroids heal injuries thread thats been floating around the internet for years that you're on about by any chance? The one where they say don't go over 200mg of test and use steroids like deca, eq and primabolin and GH for collagen synth?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

SSJay said:


> I'm one of the guys that hasn't responded to peps or tb-500, they have done nothing for my injury's, I have been on GH for awhile, then I moved onto mod grf and ipam. I then decided to try tb-500 at 4mg per week for 6 weeks, did zilch.
> 
> I have now moved onto a small dose of test e 250mg and deca 300mg and my injury's are feeling miles better.. Somebody on here told me the tb-500 I tried at 4mg per week wasn't enough, so anyway, I have purchased a small fortune of 60mg's worth and at the weekend tried to do a similar protocol as pscarb,I did 6mg fri, 6mg sat and 4mg sun and I still feel exactly the same lol.
> 
> Its one of them, it may work for you, it may not, same can be said with steroids and healing or helping injuries.


i appreciate your comments and feel your disapointment in the tb500 protocol in that it didnt work for you - it them seems like you wasted a load of money hey! but there is real sense in what Marknorthumbria says that peps do work..... but you have to find the right clinical grade stuff for best bang for buck.

I have used peps a lot and as most people i chose the cheap stuff to start with...... NOTHING has even come close to Toms Peptides, these seem in a league of their own but sadly not offering TB4 from what i understand.

as for the thread.....

if this was me in your situation - i would do 2mg/week on top of the Mod GRF (1-29)/GHRP.

to be fair you are only 23 years old, maintain a decent diet and sleep pattern and positive thinking ....... you will be surprised at how fast things may start to heal.

good luck bro


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i appreciate your comments and feel your disapointment in the tb500 protocol in that it didnt work for you - it them seems like you wasted a load of money hey! but there is real sense in what Marknorthumbria says that peps do work..... but you have to find the right clinical grade stuff for best bang for buck.
> 
> I have used peps a lot and as most people i chose the cheap stuff to start with...... NOTHING has even come close to Toms Peptides, these seem in a league of their own but sadly not offering TB4 from what i understand.
> 
> ...


They do work for some people mate, I'm not disagreeing I'm just saying they didn't work for me, but then steroids have, steroids was sort of a last resort thing for me and I now wish I did them sooner tbh.

I agree I've wasted alot of cash but I just see it as you cant put a price on your health and if something might work I'll take that risk.

I know that clinical grade peptides are better, but alot of people have bought from peptides uk and had good resuts at 2-5mg per week, whereas I have just used 16mg in the space of three days and it has done nothing lol, so I don't think its to do with the quality or the dosage and think it just doesn't work for me. Will see anyway as I still have another 44mg that needs tanning in the space of 5 weeks, so after this boom dosage I will be on 9mg per week.

I probs should of made journal.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

SSJay said:


> They do work for some people mate, I'm not disagreeing I'm just saying they didn't work for me, but then steroids have, steroids was sort of a last resort thing for me and I now wish I did them sooner tbh.
> 
> I agree I've wasted alot of cash but I just see it as you cant put a price on your health and if something might work I'll take that risk.
> 
> ...


steroids might just be masking the pain.

My friend had a pec tear during a cycle of test E and anavar but didn't know it until he was off it.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

SSJay said:


> They do work for some people mate, I'm not disagreeing I'm just saying they didn't work for me, but then steroids have, steroids was sort of a last resort thing for me and I now wish I did them sooner tbh.
> 
> I agree I've wasted alot of cash but I just see it as you cant put a price on your health and if something might work I'll take that risk.
> 
> ...


do make a journal mate if you can find the time, would love to know the effects of mass dosing - ive read a lot about it (more with MGF tho). give it time mate....... maybe one day in 3 and a half weeks time you'll wake up like nothing happened and 3 years younger?!

seriously tho, you are right - what works for some may not work for others.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

kadafee said:


> steroids might just be masking the pain.
> 
> My friend had a pec tear during a cycle of test E and anavar but didn't know it until he was off it.


Could well be, just glad something is finally working though at the mo.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> do make a journal mate if you can find the time, would love to know the effects of mass dosing - ive read a lot about it (more with MGF tho). give it time mate....... maybe one day in 3 and a half weeks time you'll wake up like nothing happened and 3 years younger?!
> 
> seriously tho, you are right - what works for some may not work for others.


Lol im not counting my chickens but it would be good, three years younger? I started getting my injuries at around 21 so could do with a time machine to go back about 10 years lol.

Peg mgf is good stuff I've tried boom dosing it at 500 - 1000mcg every otherday and it was great. I have some normal mgf that i have tried before but tbh when i have injected it into the injury I have just aggrevated the injury by doing so, so peg all the way for me.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

SSJay said:


> Lol im not counting my chickens but it would be good, three years younger? I started getting my injuries at around 21 so could do with a time machine to go back about 10 years lol.
> 
> Peg mgf is good stuff I've tried boom dosing it at 500 - 1000mcg every otherday and it was great. I have some normal mgf that i have tried before but tbh when i have injected it into the injury I have just aggrevated the injury by doing so, so peg all the way for me.


yes, i PEG'd a shoulder injury for 6 weeks at 500mcg every 3 days very close to the injury area. it healed nicely and actually now my shoulders are moving some serious weight again.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> yes, i PEG'd a shoulder injury for 6 weeks at 500mcg every 3 days very close to the injury area. it healed nicely and actually now my shoulders are moving some serious weight again.


Yeah its good, with peg you can get away with just injecting anywhere in the shoulder, when I was on just normal mgf I had to keep injecting right where my injurys were, in fairness it didn't really hurt but it would be sore for about 4 days afterwards


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

i asked several times and researched if PEG would yeild better results injected close to injury or subQ being that its PEG and the majority of feedback i got was nothing lost if its injected close to injury and to try it. it has a longer life of course being that its pegulated but all i know is it has fixed it and i am back to normal.


----------

